# My Growing Collection (MAC Only, Pics Soon)



## Shanneran (Aug 3, 2006)

Foundation

-Studio Fix In N4
-Hyper Real In NW 100

Concealer

-Select Coverup

Blush

-Pinch O Peach

Mineralized Skin Finishes/Pressed Powders

-Coupe D'Chic
-Petticoat MSF
-Porcelain Pink MSF
-New Vegas MSF

Eyeshadows

-Silver Charm
-Titillate
-Trousseau
-Loungewear
-Taupeless
-Flirty Number
-Trax
-Gleam
-Expensive Pink
-Slip Pink
-D'Bohemia
-Bagatelle
-Aquadisiac
-Electric Eel
-Beauty Marked
-Shroom
-Wedge 
-Carbon
-Aquavert
-Waternymph
-Pink Venus
-Pink Freeze
-Hepcat
-Mancatcher
-Rule
-Goldmine
-Swish
-Sushiflower
-Intoxicate
-Nocturnelle
-Cranberry
-Blacktied
-Freshwater
-Deep Truth
-Steamy
-Juxt
-Bitter
-Swimming 
-Humid
-Sunday Best
-Woodwinked
-Gorgeous Gold
-Nylon
-Pompous Blue
-Illusionary/Burning Ambition Mineralized Eyeshadow Duo

Paint

-Untitled
-Bare Canvas

CCB

-Shell

Fluidliners

-Blacktrack
-Rich Ground
-Dipdown
-Delphic 
-Haunting

Pigments (Full Size)

-Coco
-Blue
-Lovely Lily
-Deckchair
-Night Light

Mascara 

-Zoomlash in Zoomblack

Shadesticks

-Lucky Jade
-Sea Me
-Corn
-Mangomix
-Royal Hue
-Crimsonaire

Tinted Lip Conditioners

=Daisy Daze
-Miss Bunny
-Tempting Tillie
-Cleos Coral Kiss
-Coquettish Clarice

Lip Pencils

-Redd
-Sublime Culture
-Dervish

Lipsticks

-Body Suit
-Love Dust
-Indie Chick
-Retrodaze
-Powerhouse
-Sandy B
-Bombshell
-Pink Packed
-Cosmo

Lipglasses/Lusterglasses

-Purrr
-Enchantress
-Fine China
-Chai
-Pink Clash
-Nymphette
-Love Nectar
-Of Corset!
-Wonderstruck
-Beaute
-Pinking Shears
-Big Kiss Plushglass

Misc.

-Fix + Spray
-Brush Cleanser
-187 Brush MSF/Blush Brush
-190 Foundation Brush
-252 Shader Brush
=217 Eye Brush
-266 Small Angle Brush


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2006)

oh my! quite a nice collection of colors u have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great choices in brushes too


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 4, 2006)

great collection. so many e/s to me


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 6, 2006)

lovely, can't wait to see the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing eyeshadows


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Very well rounded!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

lovely collection


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

woah alot! would love to see pictures


----------

